# October 13' COTM Winner LunaticConcepts



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*








**Introducing October 13' COTM Winner LunaticConcepts
*​*

*Submission Name: Brad's Cruze ECO
Location: Austin, TX
Info: 2012 Cruze ECO
Stock Options: 6 spd, XM, all that jazz
Modifications: H&R Springs, Custom drilled hubs, rotors, and drums, XXR 531 19x8.5 +35mm, lots of stereo mods, some fiberglass work inside, painted interior trim and bowties, tint, bike rack, ZZP Intake, ZZP Catless mid pipe, Trifecta Tune..


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

What's your lug pattern and who did it amd how much I want to go 5x114.3


----------

